# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Λαμίας >  Ανασυγκρότηση! Διακοπές τέλος Τώρα Δικτύωση!

## E-mil

Συστήνω να επανέλθουμε δρυμήτεροι και ανανεωμένοι και να αρχίσουμε να συζητάμε για το θέμα της δικτύωσης νέων κόμβων και πελατών στο υπάρχων δίκτυο του LWMN το οποίο το έχουμε αφήσει στη μοίρα του!
Πρέπει να ασχοληθούμε όλοι εαν θέλουμε να έχουμε αποτελέσματα..
γιαυτό παρακαλώ όσους ενδιαφέρονται και είναι πρόθυμοι και διαθέσιμοι να συνδεθούν, ώς κόμβοι η απλά πελάτες να γράψουν εδώ τις περιοχές όπου διαμένουν και πληροφορίες που νομίζυν οτι θα φανούν χρήσιμες όπως και διάφορες ερωτήσεις προτάσεις και θέματα που μπορούν να συζητηθούν. 
περιμένω! εαν δεν γράψετε θα σας βρώ έναν έναν!!! χαχα  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Άντε να δούμε την Λαμία να ξυπνάει! 
Μετά την Πάτρα ποιος λέτε να έχει σειρά?

----------


## E-mil

Έτσι! έτσι!!! πρεπει να κανουμε κινήσεις.. εγω μίλησα σήμερα με τον ιδρυτή του σωματείου τον irodion και μου είπε οτι σε μερικές μέρες/βδομάδες θα μπορώ να συνδεθώ επάνω στο access point tou που βρισκεται κοντά στην έκθεση..
εγώ βρίσκομαι στο κάστρο
σκέφτομαι μελλοντικά να φτιάξω ένα access point και εγώ η και 2 για να σας συνδέσω όλους!! 
επίσης ζητούνται άτομα για λινκαρισμα με καμενα βούρλα αταλάντη και πιο πέρα έτσι ώστε σε κάποια φάση να φτάσουμε την χαλκίδα για να συνδεθούμε με το ewmn το οποίο είναι συνδεμένο με το awmn  ::   ::   ::   ::  
άρα καταλαβαίνεται το point moy..!!! 
όλοι για όλους και όλα τα δίκτυα για μας!!!!!

----------


## Neuro

Έχω εξοχικό στην Αρκίτσα (400 μέτρα πάνω από τον φάρο), κόμβος Arkitsa #130 στο EWN και #11848 στο AWMN. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω στήσει κάτι εκεί.
Ο costas43gr έχει κάνει ένα μικρό δίκτυο με τον αδερφό του σε Αταλάντη και Θεολόγο. Παρακολουθούμε τις εξελίξεις στη Λαμία αλλά και τη Χαλκίδα με ανυπομονησία.

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## geofrou

Γεια σε όλους!Εχω πατρικό στην Στυλίδα.Ειμαι και καινουργιος στα δικτυα,τωρα αρχίζω να ασχολούμαι λογο σχολής(Ηλεκτρονικων Υπολογιστικων Συστηματων στο Τει Πειραια)..Μπορουμε να βγαλουμε κανενα link προς Στυλιδα μερια?Ελα να ανεβαινουμε και εμεις σαν περιοχή  ::

----------


## skontos

Αν και είμαι fuel απο τρέξιμο είμαι μέσα 
Για να δουμε θα υπάρξει ενδιαφέρον?????
Ζητείται ενδιάμεσος για σύνδεση βορείου με νότιο τμήμα της πόλης 
my area is old-hospital 

Καλύτερη περιοχή θεωρείτε ο περιφεριακός κοντά στον Αγ.Λουκά ή και οποιαδήποτε αλλη κοντά στη περιοχή του κάστρου Θεάτρου ,Ακαδημίας ....etc για το άνοιγμα του δικτύου.


Apo κάποιον που ψάχνει καιρό τώρα ....... για το LAMIA-WIRELESS.gr 

Για να δουμε θα υπάρξει ενδιαφέρον?????

Λίαν συντόμως (Απο την επόμενη Πέμπτη 4/10/2007) μπορούμε να βρισκόμαστε και στη Βάση του Συλλόγου.

Για να δουμε θα υπάρξει ενδιαφέρον???????????????

----------

